
Will Google take on Xbox Live? - farmer
http://www.redherring.com/Article.aspx?a=21420
======
danielha
Ah, there's nothing like rampant speculation following an acquisition. Always
fun stuff.

I must say that this is a far reach even as far as reckless speculation goes.
The acquisition of AdScape more likely ties in with Google's business as an
advertising facilitator. Google is on top of the Internet advertising market
and it's time to look into online gaming as new ground.

Google launching an XBox Live competitor? Not as likely... but I'll keep my
eyes open.

